# The U of U mascot "Swoop" is a Coopers hawk.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A new twist on the Ute/coug rivalry?

http://kutv.com/news/local/hawks-swooping-on-cougars-at-byu

I might have had one of these hawks land outside my office window a couple months ago, but he flew off before I could snap a pic.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's pretty cool, thanks for posting.

.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Pretty cool story. I walked past that area every day. It would have been sweet to get attacked even if it did draw blood. Talk about a story to share.



From the story said:


> She's a *broad *student and was doing a story on the hawk...


Hmm. That's an unfortunate miss by the editor. pretty sure this young lady doesn't want to be described as "broad".


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

All kinds of good birdwatching in Happy Valley now. I saw a western tanager at my office this morning. First time I've ever seen one here at work.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Classless hawk...


----------

